# CPC with Six Years Experience seeking REMOTE Billing/Coding Position



## mirandasj04

I have experience in billing and coding for: E/M, laboratory, radiology, infusion, infectious disease, surgery, cardiology (invasive and non-invasive), physical therapy, and gynecology.

Miranda Demonbreun, CPC	

Bonita Springs, FL 34134 ● 239-293-0234 ● mirandasj04@hotmail.com

Career Overview

Experienced with high-volume insurance billing and AR. Extensive knowledge of CPT, ICD-9 and HCPCS codes, as well as Electronic Medical Records.

Researched insurance and patient payments and non-payments on a daily basis and was responsible for submitting claims totaling $100,000+ electronically every day for one of the largest health care groups in the area. Responsible for ensuring completeness and accuracy of data and coding in patient's accounts. 

Skilled in working with patients / customers to address questions and concerns quickly and professionally through phone, email and in person.

Summary

Highly Motivated				        		
Team Player					
Works Well Independently	                
Customer Oriented				
Strong Multitasking Skills			
Strong Organizational Skills			
Efficient
Detail Oriented
Excellent Communication Skills
Experienced With: Microsoft Office, PowerPoint, Outlook, Internet Explorer, and Firefox	                                               
Experienced With: Centricity, Citrix, NextGen, EOB Express, and Bright Tree

Professional Experience

Shalom Medical – Jacksonville, NC 
Administrative Assistant / Medical Billing Specialist 
March 2011 – August 2011

Anchor Health Centers – Naples, FL
Medical Billing Specialist
November 2004 – June 2010

Education and Certifications

AAPC, 2012
Certified Professional Coder

Ashford University, 2013
Master's in Education Studies
GPA: 4.0

References

References available upon request.


----------



## gginevan

*Hi*

Hi  just wondering if putting a notice that I am looking for a remote position here how well this helps. I have 5 yrs experience with ED coding so I am getting my feelers out there  Thank you Genia Ginevan CPC, CCS


----------



## LAG.CPC@hotmail.com

mirandasj04 said:


> I have experience in billing and coding for: E/M, laboratory, radiology, infusion, infectious disease, surgery, cardiology (invasive and non-invasive), physical therapy, and gynecology.
> 
> Miranda Demonbreun, CPC
> 
> please check your email. I sent communication on 12/28/2018 to mirandasj04@hotmail.com
> 
> Thank you


----------

